# TriLens



## ethanz (Dec 26, 2017)

Have any of you guys seen or heard about this? Sounds very interesting. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/trilens-the-new-way-of-changing-your-lenses-camera
What do you think?


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 26, 2017)

Interesting, but I am not the guy to hang $4k or more in lenses off my belt. I'd run into something or fall and break them. I prefer a bag with the lenses in a padded case. The way I shoot, and as little as I shoot, it wouldn't be of any use to me.


----------



## wm700293 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi,
I have the VELLO equivalent of the item you refer to. It is offered in either two-lens or three-lens version. I think that it will turn out to be considerably less expensive than the one you are referring to. (Haven't researched it.) My unit is only two-position. I find that carrying my 16-35mm & 24-105mm lenses provides all of the focal length I ever need. Oh, and I should add that the VELLO unit has a two-piece sling arrangement, not a belt attachment. With my two lenses, one is always on the camera, and the empty VELLO position provides a safe destination for the lens coming off the camera before removal and installation of the to-be-used lens. I have thought about the three-position unit, but feel that would present too much complexity, too much weight, and too much unwieldiness in the field. Besides, I have a TENBA Messenger bag for those cases when I expect to need more lenses, filters, etc. For clarification, the sling consists of an "over-the-shoulder" strap, and an "around-the waste" strap. I'm not very happy with the sling and will probably "upgrade" it to something more suitable/comfortable.

Also, I absolutely would NOT consider hanging my 70-200mm f:2.8 IS USM off of this rig. However, the positions on the VELLO make a convenient place to "store" my tele-extender(s) while out roaming with the 70-200mm.

Just my thoughts…

wm700293


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 27, 2017)

It's just the half way to photographers heaven.

I would like to propose a revolver type lens changer IN FRONT OF a mirrorless camera. The camera would be clumsy with three lenses but if your choice is e.g. 24 2.8 IS / 40 2.8 / 100 2.0 this might be feasible. A two-lens-exchange system maybe would be a better choice, thinking about 35 2.8 IS + 100 2.8 IS Macro

O.k., 11-24 4.0 + 600 5.6 will make some trouble: The ultrawide lens will have the longer tele in its field of view ... + a personal trainer to make you fit to hold it for longer times.


----------



## LDS (Dec 27, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> I would like to propose a revolver type lens changer IN FRONT OF a mirrorless camera.



AFAIK they were tried on range finder and some SLR (which were smaller and lighter than today) in the 50s/60s, before zooms became acceptable - but for some reasons they didn't become a success. They were common on broadcast big video cameras.

I guess they make a camera very front-heavy, and in the past mechanical couplings were almost impossible. With full electronic lenses it's easier, but I can't foresee them successful nevertheless.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 27, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> It's just the half way to photographers heaven.
> 
> I would like to propose a revolver type lens changer IN FRONT OF a mirrorless camera. The camera would be clumsy with three lenses but if your choice is e.g. 24 2.8 IS / 40 2.8 / 100 2.0 this might be feasible. A two-lens-exchange system maybe would be a better choice, thinking about 35 2.8 IS + 100 2.8 IS Macro
> 
> O.k., 11-24 4.0 + 600 5.6 will make some trouble: The ultrawide lens will have the longer tele in its field of view ... + a personal trainer to make you fit to hold it for longer times.



Like this:


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 27, 2017)

@ethanz: Exactly that gave me the idea besides microscope lens "revolvers".

@LSD: You are right, it would be a niche product but I would like to stretch into that niche  And maybe it is a good helper for those who work in dusty / rainy environments.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice idea (which I don’t think is original). Maybe it would work if you were slim. When you are a bit round in the middle I think this would pull your pants down. Maybe it should come with braces.


----------

